# 5 cell embryo's?



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello I just wanted to ask about 5 cell embryo's mine were frozen straight away due to me over stimulting and I've just had 2 embryo's transfered one of them was a 2 cell and the other was a 5 cell is a 5 cell good or not? I don't know much about them


----------



## AFLAO (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Linzy,

I had FET on Wednesday (9th March). Two embryos transferred after a very diffucult procedure. One was a 2 cell, the other a 4 cell. So, like you, just waiting. Wishing you all the best for your test.

I think originally, 5 years ago, the embryos transferred were a 5 cell and a 6 cell. Resulted in a son; so it's possible that it'll take.

Hope this helps. 

xx


----------

